# Erfahrungen mit cockbaits



## maho01 (9. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich wollte mal fragen ob schon jemand mit cockbaits Erfahrungen gemacht hat?
Wollte mal die Penny Fishboilies probieren.
Wären ja ne günstige Alternative gegenüber sonst teureren Boilies.


----------



## Steffen90 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

hatte sie vor ein paar tagen in der hand und auch gefischt.
kann mich nicht beschweren!
recht guter boilie für einen klasse preis!


----------



## Nico HB (9. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

Boilies bei Penny?


----------



## Mr. Gingles (9. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*



Nico HB schrieb:


> Boilies bei Penny?



schertz oder? der trägt den namen penny, wahrscheinlich weil er so billig is, und wird von der firma cockbaits angeboten. geh ma auf die seite digga...


----------



## Lil Torres (9. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

hi maho01,

ich fische die murmeln seit diesem jahr und bin zufrieden...

vor allem über die pennys kann ich persönlich nichts schlechtes sagen, für das geld super boilies!! #6

teste sie mal, lohnt sich definitiv!! #h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

wie sind sie den von der konsiestenz? hab mal bei ebay die bite baits aus spass gekauft und mus sagen müll  und die waren teurer.



kein gescheiter binder drin nach 4 stunden warn sie weich, werfen mit dem rohr war nicht möglich.

hab grad fast keine zeit meine fisch murmeln zu rollen, würde mir welche kaufen aber leider hat der markt an spice-fisch nix gescheites.

kann mir einer mal 1-2 test murmeln schicken?


----------



## Lil Torres (10. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

nachdem die rezeptur der pennys im letzten jahr ein update erhalten hat, würde ich die konsistenz als sehr gut bezeichnen.


----------



## maho01 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

Ich habe noch einige kg von sb. Wenn die alle sind werde ich mir vermtl. welche holen. Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Erik_D (12. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

Offtopic:

Wer bitte nennt seine Köder '*cock*baits'????


----------



## mephy87 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Wer bitte nennt seine Köder '*cock*baits'????


 
Im englisch sprachigem Raum ist das Wort cock eher als Hahn bekannt. In der britischen Umgangssprache jedoch wird cock oft auch unter jugendlichen eingesetzt um Freunde anzusprechen wie dude oder buddie...

Ich denke also eher hier wird unser "Kumpel" der Karpfen als cock bezeichnet.

Wenn cock immer Schwanz bedeuten würde dann würde wohl keiner so gern COCKtails trinken und Cocktail würde dann übersetzt heißen: Schwanz Schwanz oder des Schwanzes Schwanz. 

So und jetzt wie zurück zum Thema...


----------



## banco_solo (12. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

Inhaber ist der Bernd Hahne.

Hahn = Cock

Grüsse,


----------



## Lil Torres (12. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*



banco_solo schrieb:


> Inhaber ist der Bernd Hahne.
> 
> Hahn = Cock
> 
> Grüsse,


 
ganz genau!!


----------



## Pernod (13. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Wenn cock immer Schwanz bedeuten würde dann............


 

.........möchte ich nicht den Dip sehen. |muahah:



(Der musste jetzt sein. :q )


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

hab mir jetzt mal 10kg zum testen gekauft.

-versand: top waren noch gefrohren
-duft: reines fischmehl ohne zusätze
-härte ist gut,

soweit ich die boilies beurteilen kann ,sehen sie top aus. mal sehn was der praxis test zeigt.

sind meine ersten fisch boilies was ich kaufe(roll nur normal)


----------



## maho01 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

Hallo Carphunter,
willst Du sie noch dieses Jahr testen?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

werde sie heute mit nehmen 

fische heute bis sonntag warum??


----------



## maho01 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

Na, einfach so.
Bin über das Ergebis gespannt weil ich sie eben auch probieren möchte. Gehst Du an einen see?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

jep see hat ca 8ha 

hoffe mal das fischmehl bolies dort laufen hab das ganze jahr nur frucht dort gefischt


----------



## maho01 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

Na dann Viel Glück...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

danke  bald gehts los  nachts aufbauen ist bissl stressig.
 dafür hab ich den ganzen freitag dan zeit zum fischen.

werd dan schreiben was ging mit den boilies


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

Hi,

welche hast gekauft die Penny Teile ?

Wenn ja kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das da mehr als 20% Fischmehl drin sind wenn überhaupt, geht doch garnicht bei dem Preis, mal nicht wenn die auch noch was verdienen wollen, zieh mal Steuern und den Kram ab den du als Selbstständiger zu zahlen hast, Maschinen, Strom, Unterhaltskosten, die Tüten kosten auch Geld, eventuell noch Lohn für den Mitarbeiter usw,... dann weißt was drin ist.

Außerdem kannst das am Geruch niemals festmachen, wenn er 5% stark riechendes Capelin reinmacht, riecht das wohl genau so intensiv wie wenn du zb 30% Rotbarschfischmehl reinhaust, find ich doch ne sehr gewagte Ausage vonwegen nur Fischmehl drin ohne Zusätze !

*Aber will die Boilies nicht total schlecht machen,* anscheinend sind se von allen Billig Baits ja so ziemlich die besten wenn man dem glauben kann was alle Leute die se fischen sagen, nur glaub ich mittlerweile garkeinem mehr was Boilies angeht, die Bite Baits hat hier ja auch schon jemand nachm auspacken für gut empfunden...


----------



## Carras (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

Moin Knigge,

Ich will jetzt net arrogant klingen. Nur möchte ich den Rat geben, Dich bei solchen Dingen etwas zurück zu halten.
Du hast noch nie Boilies selbst gerollt. Du kennst den Unterschied von 5 % Capelinmehl zu 20 % Rotbarschmehl ja gar nicht. Du erzählst etwas, was Du von anderen gehört hast, ohne das da eigene Erfahrung dahinter steckt. 
Sowas ist kritisch,....die Leute hier glauben Dir zukünftig nur bedingt etwas,... weil Du von vielem gar nichts weist, aber trotzdem das oder das empfiehlst oder kritisierst....auf Basis vom Hörensagen.......


Und so ein Boilie ist sehr wohl zu dem Preis machbar. Die Händler kaufen Ihre Grundzutaten zu ganz anderen Preisen ein wie wir.
Ob er daran was verdient ist diskussionswürdig, aber möglich. Sowas ist z.B. eine Marktstrategie. Das machen andere große Firmen auch. Die verkaufen etwas, an dem sie nix dran verdienen,...um z.B: Marktanteile zu gewinnen und den Bekanntheitsgrad zu erhöhen. 
Und die, die sich Cockbaits Pennyboilies kaufen und zufrieden sind, kommen wieder und kaufen dann ggf. auch andere Sachen bei ihm, an denen er dann wieder gut dran verdient...
Wichtig ist, daß es für Ihn unterm Strich auf geht. Der Mr. Hahne war vorher ja bei Nature Baits tätig. Also so ganz unerfahren ist er sicher nicht.

Grüßle


----------



## maho01 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

Hat denn sonst jemand Erfahrungen mit ihnen gemacht?


----------



## Knigge007 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

Moin,

kauf doch einfach mal ne Packung so schlecht können se wirklich nicht sein, habe bisher in keinem der 5 Foren wo ich was über die Penny Teile gelesen habe nie was schlechtes gelesen.


@Carras kein Ding das passt schon


----------



## maho01 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

@knigge
ich habe noch etwa 10kg HR von sb in der Tiefkühle und etwa 15kg Pellets, das genügt bei weitem dieses Jahr.
Ich werde sie nächstes Frühjahr auf alle Fälle testen!
versuch macht klug...


----------



## Knigge007 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

Jo viel "schlechter" als diese werden die Pennys denke nicht sein.


----------



## karp (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

Hallo Knigge007 erstes jahr karpfenangeln und schon profie

Wen das soweitergeht bist du im nächsten jahr besser wie der pelzer und co.Da knackst vll die 50 kilo marke|rolleyes|rolleyes|supergri|supergri


----------



## Lil Torres (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

hallo zusammen,

schade das so über die pennys geurteilt wird...

wie der bernd das mit seinen kosten vereinbart ist wohl letzten endes seine sache, und soll es auch bleiben!!
mich als verbraucher des produktes interessiert nur der preis den ich zahle und die qualität.

da ich bernd persönlich kenne und schon einige male bei ihm war kann ich mir wohl ein tieferes urteil erlauben.
ich weiss aus sicherer quelle das in den pennys drin ist was drauf steht!!

der preis wird im endeffekt durch die menge des abgenommenen fischmehls bestimmt. stromkosten sind zwar auch da, jedoch fallen die arbeitskosten wegen vollautomatisierter boilieherstellung ziemlich niedrig aus.
der preis für die pennys ist in der vergangenheit dennoch zwei mal gehoben worden, da auch er nicht immer alles zum günstigsten preis erwerben kann.
außerdem steht in der "beschreibung" das dies boilies für den kleinen geldbeutel sind.

und die "luxusline" vom herrn hahne sind nunmal die cockis!! diese haben den preis den man von allen rennommierten boilieherstellern kennt.

ich habe diesen murmeln einige meiner sternstunden am wasser zu verdanken, da sie effektiv den fisch binden können, gut bei den fischen ankommen und für geringes geld zu haben sind. was für mich wiederum bedeutet nicht jeden boilie zählen zu müssen den ich füttern will...

ich jedenfalls bin mit den murmeln zufrieden und kann sie ohne weiteres empfehlen!!


----------



## Knigge007 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*



karp schrieb:


> Wen das soweitergeht bist du im nächsten jahr besser wie der pelzer und co.Da knackst vll die 50 kilo marke|rolleyes|rolleyes|supergri|supergri



Hi,

haha awa ich bin schon längst besser wie der alte Pelzer der mal wieder nen selbst herangezogenen 80er gefangen hat ! 


*@LilTorres* falls du mich meinst ich habe nirgends was schlechtes über die Pennys gesagt, das waren eher pers. Dif. die zwar hier nicht reingehören aber ich kann mein M... halt oft nicht halten...


----------



## DogTag (6. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ... aber ich kann mein M... halt oft nicht halten...


 
Und gehst mir persönlich mal so richtig auf den Sack, da du wirklich zu jedem Thema was zu sagen hast und deinen Senf dazugeben musst. Du gräbst uralte Threads aus der Versenkung aus, wo es schon dutzende neue Threads zum Thema gibt, nur um deinen Senf abzulassen.

Wenn ich deine Zugehörigkeit hier und deine Anzahl an Posts vergleiche, so würde ich mal behaupten, dass du besser mal ans Wasser gehen würdest und das "gesammelte Wissen" in die Praxis umsetzt, statt hier ständig zu mutmaßen und zu fachsimpeln, was sich manche in 20+Jahren angeeignet haben.

Tut mir leid, wenn das hier total Off-Topic ist, aber für mich bist du nur ein Aufschneider, der unbedint mit dazugehören möchte und sich überal einmischen muss, um etwas darzustellen, was er eigentlich nicht ist. Es tut mir ebenfalls leid, dass ich das so krass sagen muss, aber du angelst noch kein Jahr auf Karpfen und versuchst hier das Orakel zu markieren, das nervt sowas von extrem...
In wirklich jedem Thread ist das letzte Worte von "Knigge007"

Wollte und musste es einfach mal loswerden und hoffe, dass die Boardleitung mit mir ein Einsehen hat!? 
Trotzdem nehme ich jegliche Konsequenzen in Kauf, denn auch ich kann mein Maul manchmal nicht halten ;-)


----------



## Knigge007 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*



DogTag schrieb:


> Du gräbst uralte Threads aus der Versenkung aus




Wo grabe ich alte Freds aus, lool ?

Anonsten bin ich auf Durchzug eingestellt wenn du verstehst... und öfters am Wasser als du glaubst, ich seh meine 4 Vereinsseen vom Balkon aus, einen Bach krieg ich davon sogar angeworfen(alter Angeber, sorry)...:q
Was ich damit sagen will ist einfach das ich in nichtmal 5 Minuten am Wasser bin, weshalb ich richtig oft fischen gehe, oft halt nur nen halben Tag oder Morgens und Abends nochmal ne Runde !

Und schonwieder das letzte Wort gehabt #d|supergri.


----------



## flasha (10. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*



DogTag schrieb:


> Und gehst mir persönlich mal so richtig auf den Sack, da du wirklich zu jedem Thema was zu sagen hast und deinen Senf dazugeben musst. Du gräbst uralte Threads aus der Versenkung aus, wo es schon dutzende neue Threads zum Thema gibt, nur um deinen Senf abzulassen.
> 
> Wenn ich deine Zugehörigkeit hier und deine Anzahl an Posts vergleiche, so würde ich mal behaupten, dass du besser mal ans Wasser gehen würdest und das "gesammelte Wissen" in die Praxis umsetzt, statt hier ständig zu mutmaßen und zu fachsimpeln, was sich manche in 20+Jahren angeeignet haben.
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

zum thema knigge sag ich nix mehr ,denke die meisten hier urteilen  über ihn so wie ich.

als anfänger sollte man erst mal lernen,sich was zeigen lassen.
und nicht gleich den profi raushängen lassen, egal bei was.

wen ich so den boilie therad durch lese,  bist du um die 10 jahre schon am rollen.




so endlich konnte ich auch wieder fischen gehn( 3 wochen lang magen darm infekt)

letzte woche war ich an einem neuen gewässer leider voll blank.

da ich  die  penny boilies mal auf verdacht bestellt habe , wurden sie getestet.

auf der 2 rute habe ich sb boilie in pistace gefischt.



http://img688.*ih.us/img688/2765/135yv.jpg








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 3280x2460.http://img213.*ih.us/img213/1789/151y.jpg








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 3280x2460.http://img44.*ih.us/img44/1553/166ptg.jpg







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 3280x2460.http://img577.*ih.us/img577/5340/218.jpg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 3280x2460.http://img255.*ih.us/img255/3306/080tr.jpg






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 3280x2460.http://img64.*ih.us/img64/5554/223ez.jpg


 da mein mädel 2009 beim bordy treffen eine wette verlorenhatte(wett einsatzt war, sie muss nen carp heben) würde diese gleich eingelöst .


mein fatzit die boilies  sind für den preis top, konnte  sogar  nen Karpfen doppelt fangen mit 5 wochen unterschied (auf die selben boilies).

kleines manko an den boilies ist trotz 2 tage trocknen, das sie nach ca 10stunden zimlich weich sind.

ach bei 7 läufen gingen 7 auf die cockbaits


----------



## prinz1 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

schöne fische! glückwunsch.
da setz ich mir doch "cock-baits" gleich mal als lesezeichen.
es gibt bestimmt mal nen zeitpunkt, um die zu testen!
vielen dank für eure erfahrungsberichte.

der prinz


----------



## DogTag (11. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Anonsten bin ich auf Durchzug eingestellt wenn du verstehst...


 
Ja logisch verstehe ich das, denn sonst wären in einem Jahr Karpfenangeln schon so viele nützliche Hinweise hängengeblieben um zu wissen, dass Sprüche klopfen keine Fische fängt. 

Ich fische selbst erst seit ca. 5 Jahren auf Karpfen, allerdings habe ich bereits im zweiten Jahr mehrere 50+ Fische gefangen, wo manch anderer Jahrzehnte für braucht. Das schiebe ich aber nicht auf mein grenzenlosen Wissen sondern vielmehr darauf, dass ich 1.) zum richtigen Zeitpunkt am richtigen Platz gesessen habe, 2.) eine gute Connection zu verschiedenen Baitfirmen habe und somit auch in deren Gewässer "wildern" darf und 3.) liegt es vielleicht auch daran, dass ich nicht nur hier im Board poste und meinen Postingcounter quäle, sondern auch hier und da mal einen Boilie ins Wasser werfe. Letzteres würde ich dir einfach mal als gutgemeinten Tipp mit auf den Weg geben. Aber ist ja Durchzug...

Ich finde es einfach kacke, wenn jemand versucht einen Boilie zu analysieren, obwohl er noch nicht ein einziges Mal eine Kugel von Firma XYZ in der Hand hatte.

Ich verrate dir mal ein Geheimnis (was eigentlich keines ist). So ziemlich jede Baitfirma macht Angaben zu Inhaltsstoffen, was oftmals nicht einmal zu 50% stimmt. Du zählst hier die ganzen Kosten auf und Strom, Mitarbeiter und was weiss ich. Beim Tackle sind wir doch schon dort angekommen, dass jeder ziemlich sicher Bescheid darüber weiss, wo es in China gefertigt wird. Jedem sollte klar sein, dass bei einer Produktion von 1000 Zelten vom Modell XY nachher die Stückzahlen aussortiert und die passenden Logos am Ende der Produktionsstraße aufgedruckt werden. 
Meinst du bei Boilies ist das anders? Die Baitfirmen versuchen ihre Kosten so gut es geht zu minimieren und am meisten Profit aus der Sache zu schlagen. Wer da noch an die Nächstenliebe glaubt hat mein uneingeschränktes Mitgefühl.

Wenn jemand einen Boilie günstig anbietet dann heisst das aber noch lange nicht, dass das purer Müll ist. Du weisst wie das läuft, oder? Es gibt halt Baitfirmen die mehr oder weniger liquide sind und eben auch die Zutaten nicht in Kilotütchen kaufen, sondern in Paletten und Tonnen. Das die einen ganz anderen Preis bekommen sollte klar sein, oder? Und diese Firmen können dann auch die Baits mal für "kleines Geld" raushauen, ohne das man gleich insolvent wird.

Denk doch einfach mal darüber nach, ob man manchmal nicht einfach mal den Mund halten sollte, wenn man zum Thema keine Fakten liefern, sondern nut mutmaßen kann. 

Wenn du allerdings ein solch fundiertes Fachwissen haben solltest, dann würde ich mich an deiner Stelle bei einer Baitfirma als Testangler bewerben, denn da bekommen man immer gutes Tackle und Baits für lau ;-)


----------



## maho01 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> da ich die penny boilies mal auf verdacht bestellt habe , wurden sie getestet.
> 
> auf der 2 rute habe ich sb boilie in pistace gefischt.
> 
> ach bei 7 läufen gingen 7 auf die cockbaits


 

Danke für die Infos


----------



## aalk47 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*

also ich finde ja "schwanzkoeder" relativ unappetitlich


----------



## Carras (11. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit cockbaits*



aalk47 schrieb:


> also ich finde ja "schwanzkoeder" relativ unappetitlich


 
"Hahnköder" .....wenn schon


----------

